# newbie stanza :D



## Cheeky Chimp (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I've just got my hands on an 82' stanza gl.. I think it's a 1.6
pretty new to this so just thought id throw it out there, gonna try to get some pics out here when i figure out how to do it. peace


----------

